# The Great 200mm Shootout



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 31, 2015)

```
Roger and Aaron at LensRentals.com decided it was time to test all the 200mm options for Canon and Nikon to find out which ones are the best.</p>
<p>It shouldn’t come as a surprise that the more you spend on a 200mm lens, the better it gets. Especially in the case of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542292-REG/Canon_2297B002_Telephoto_EF_200mm_f_2L.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200mm f/2L IS</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II</a>.</p>
<blockquote><p>My opinion, though, is that the extra cost involved in getting the brand-name zoom lens in this category is probably worth it if you can possibly manage it. The Canon and Nikon f2.8 stabilized zooms are amazing optics. The f/2.0 primes, while wonderful lenses and even better optically than the zooms, are priced like the specialty items they are. The third-party lenses and Canon Non IS are cheaper, and probably good enough for many uses. But don’t kid yourself; they aren’t as good.</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/03/just-the-lenses-the-great-200mm-shoot-out" target="_blank">Head to LensRentals.com for the shootout</a></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 31, 2015)

And once again great work from Roger and Aaron. 
Thank you, guys, for delivering us so much great researches.


----------



## $winter (Mar 31, 2015)

I've since years a 200/2.0 yes it's heavy, it'huge but it's worth . The picture look is unique


----------



## Denisb (Mar 31, 2015)

I will like to see the f1.8 200mm lens in this shootout!

It's like a uncomplete review without this lens.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 31, 2015)

"The third-party lenses and Canon Non IS are cheaper, and probably good enough for many uses. But don’t kid yourself; they aren’t as good."

But that is the key. They may be good enough. There is always a balance between cost and quality. Few photographers are in the position to afford the "best" how ever that is defined.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder if lensrentals would consider setting up donation-based testing.. I'd take their tests any day of the week over dxomark.. If 1000 people gave like, 5 bucks, that should pay for the optical bench for a day or so?


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 31, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "The third-party lenses and Canon Non IS are cheaper, and probably good enough for many uses. But don’t kid yourself; they aren’t as good."
> 
> But that is the key. They may be good enough. There is always a balance between cost and quality. Few photographers are in the position to afford the "best" how ever that is defined.



True, but it's more often that I read/hear that the offbrand is just as good as the first party brand but x% cheaper. People tend to think more highly of what they have relative to the other options. It is one of the reasons why I like TDP and Lensrentals. Lensrentals has the volume to get representative data, and TDP has evaluated so many lenses that I appreciate his recommendations and comparisons that much more.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 1, 2015)

200mm f2 IS and 85L II have special "unique" look. Can't explain it, you just have to shoot with it to know why 

Here is 200mm f2 IS @ f2:


----------



## johnhenry (Apr 1, 2015)

What about some other 200mm glass?

The Zeiss 200mm f2.0 APO or the Canon 200mm f/1.8 USM


----------

